# Fenix TK10 Comparison Review



## UnknownVT (Mar 25, 2008)

Hot from the Fenix-Store - 
the much talked about Fenix TK10

Packaging & label details -








Big sized box.

Size and head -







More compact than the T1 - with a removable "tactical grip ring", and more important for some a removable pocket clip. 

There is a copper (colored) ring to replace the tactical grip ring so that threads are not exposed. Other spare parts are an orange tail cap, wrist strap, spare O-rings and a pair of spare screws for the clip as well as the corresponding allen key - these are all thoughtful touches - that seems to be a really welcome trait of Fenix. 

OK, ok how does it perform?

Well if you were impressed with the Fenix T1 - then it's pretty fair to say you'll be just as impressed with the TK10.

vs. Fenix T1 both using primary CR123A and on High/Max 
(I labelled it as "Turbo" in the beamshots, just so there is no doubt I am using the max brightness levels)







Not surprisingly they are about the same, the TK10 seems to have a slightly better tint - but this is merely samples of one - and open to the typical tint lottery. Of no real practical consequence is the characteristic Cree dark halo - otherwise the beam is smooth thanks to the orange-peel reflector.

vs. Fenix P3D-RB100 both on primary CR123A and Turbo/Max







the TK10 is brighter - but the Rebel100 has a smoother wider beam, and nicer tint.

vs. Fenix L2D-Q5 NiMH and Turbo







again the TK10 is obviously brighter in comparison both in the brighter side-spill as well as a tighter more concentrated hotspot - due to the larger head and reflector.

vs. L1D-Q5 _BUT_ on 3.7V Rechargeable Li-Ion 14500 - Turbo







I still think the TK10 is a bit brighter along with the same comments as the L2D-Q5 comparison.

Impressive light - looks and feels tough - feels better in my hand - even though the tactical grip ring might seem "gimmicky" - it worked well for momentary on.

I feel that Fenix probably listened carefully to the critques on the T1, and tried to produce the TK10 more in-line with the feedback.

I like that thought.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice job on your review !

:twothumbs


Now, it finally can be told !

:nana:



Bet this flashlight is gonna' be pretty darn popular.

_


----------



## kavvika (Mar 25, 2008)

+1, that is a great review. I enjoyed the side by side picture with the original T1. Even though I'm not in the market for one, I like that they made it more compact. But, no stainless steel bezel!?:shrug:


----------



## primox1 (Mar 25, 2008)

:thanks:
I like the side by side underexposed pictures.
Worth 75 bucks?


----------



## WadeF (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the great beam shots.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 25, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Thanks for the great beam shots.


 
Yup, those were nicely done.


----------



## e2x2e (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for your review, nice comparison.


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Mar 25, 2008)

Great review, thanks


----------



## sims2k (Mar 25, 2008)

Great reviews. Now I am tempted to buy one for myself. This is not healthy on my wallet. Too many great lights and too many other things to consider...


----------



## UnknownVT (Mar 25, 2008)

Standardized Stairway beamshot -






















Color Removed/DeSaturated comparison -


----------



## mchlwise (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a TK10 also. 

I'm really impressed with the new Crees. They definitely have better tint than earlier emitters. Mine seems to match UnknownVT's as it compares to the P3DQ5 and the P3DRebel100 - much better tint than the P3DCree, not as good as the Rebel, but more throw than either.


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 25, 2008)

mchlwise said:


> I have a TK10 also.
> 
> I'm really impressed with the new Crees. They definitely have better tint than earlier emitters. Mine seems to match UnknownVT's as it compares to the P3DQ5 and the P3DRebel100 - much better tint than the P3DCree, not as good as the Rebel, but more throw than either.


I spoke to two Cree VIP's at the shotshow (nice of them to drop by our booth)
and I got the low-down on the new Crees without the phosphor around the die.

They told me those are the new Cree XR-E's that are mounted in asia.
The dies are still made in the USA (to preserve their IP), but they are
mounted in asia which will help their per unit costs.

My observations have been that the ring that is typical in all XR-E's is much
reduced or completely gone.

You know the theory with the phosphorus is that, the close it is to the blue
light source, the cooler the temperature and the further away it is
to the blue source, the warmer the light coming from the phosphor tends
to be. Thus thicker and thinner phosphor coatings on the die drastically
affect the color temperature. I believe that even the phosphorus around
the die is also reacting to the blue coming from the die. So these new
XR-E's not having the phosphorus around the die may have removed the 
the dark ring. NOTE - this is just my guess


----------



## UnknownVT (Mar 26, 2008)

I did these comparisons more for trying to find out if running a P3D on 2x 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion batteries would actually be brighter than the normal 2x primary CR123s - but here are the results I'll also paste the comparison with the Fenix P3D-RB100 on primary CR123A -

vs. Fenix P3D-RB100 on 2x 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion RCR123 Turbo







vs. Fenix P3D-RB100 on 2x primary CR123 repeated from OP review -







I think these two pairs of comparison photos look about the same - the TK10 is brighter in both sets and I think the P3Drb100 looks about the same in both.

Just to be sure I put the P3Drb100 head on a L2D body and tried 2x 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion 14500 -

vs. Fenix P3D-RB100 head on L2D body using 2x 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion 14500 Turbo







another set that more or less looks the same as the two sets above - well not that surprising, since it is really just another 2x 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion (only the capacities were different) - but I had to do it check.

So the P3Drb100 with 2x 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion batteries is not brighter than on 2x primary CR123 - so compared to the TK10 the beamshots are about the same the original on the 2x primary CR123s


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice job Vincent - appreciate all the beamshot comparisons! :thumbsup:


----------



## UnknownVT (Mar 26, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> Nice job Vincent - appreciate all the beamshot comparisons! :thumbsup:


 
As an admirer of _*your*_ excellent reviews and comparisons - 
which I often reference -
I really do thank you for your kind words.


----------



## UnknownVT (Mar 28, 2008)

Since I have heard that the P3D series will run on 2x 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion (RCR123) and tried it for myself (please see Post #*7* and #*8* in Fenix P3D-RB100 Rebel Comparison Review )

I also wondered if the TK10 would take 2x 3.7V Li-Ion rechargeable RCR123 - and if those would be any brighter than primary CR123's, 
since there was nothing specifically warning against using 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion's in the instruction sheet - I thought I'd give it a try -

TK10 on 2x 3.7V Li-Ion rechargeable RCR123 vs. T1 on primary CR123 both on Turbo/Max -







on Turbo/max brightness - these seem about the same level.

This kind of makes sense since the circuit in the TK10 (and T1) have to handle 2x primary CR123 - which is 3+3V = 6 V - this is way above the Vf of the LED - so the circuit has to lower the voltage down to the Vf.

With RCR123's at a nominal 3.7V each = total of 7.4V nominal - the circuit is also lowering that to the Vf - hence the same brightness on Max.

How about the Low level -

TK10 on 2x 3.7V Li-Ion rechargeable RCR123 vs. T1 on primary CR123 both on Low -







this pair of comparison shots on Low look almost the same as the pair above on Turbo/Max.

Again this shows that the circuit's behavior is the same as on high - ie: it lowers the voltage to the Vf, and regulates the current to the LED.


----------



## gilly (Mar 28, 2008)

Nicely done, VT!

Thanks for all of your hard work...:thumbsup:


----------



## UnknownVT (Mar 29, 2008)

Some current draw readings -

Primary CR123
Turbo = 0.75A; Low = 105mA
_GUESS_timate runtimes - Turbo = 1.33hrs; Low = 9.4 hrs

3.7V Rechargeable Li-Ion RCR123 
Turbo = 0.53A; Low = 79mA
_GUESS_timate runtimes - Turbo = 1 hr; Low = 6.7 hrs.

Specs -
Turbo Mode: Constant 225 Lumens, 1.5 hours 
General Mode: Constant 60 Lumens, 10 hours


----------



## tazambo (Mar 31, 2008)

Excellent review.
Beamshots are fantastic.

Regards
Dave


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Mar 31, 2008)

Great review I think I will have to get one


----------



## phreeflow (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow!! One of the most informative and well thought out reviews I've seen. Thanks so much for going through the effort, the great pics, and fantastic comparisons.


----------



## TONY M (Mar 31, 2008)

Great review unknownVT!

I see in your beamshots that the spill and beam is very similar between the T1 and T10, with the spill of the T1 being if anything perhaps slightly brighter to my eye. 

The TK10 does seem like a better light than the T1 so far. Good work by Fenix!


----------



## TONY M (Mar 31, 2008)

BTW. Are any parts of the T1 and TK10 interchangeable?


----------



## UnknownVT (Mar 31, 2008)

TONY M said:


> Are any parts of the T1 and TK10 interchangeable?


 
Good question - 
the heads definitely are not interchangeable between the TK10 and T1 - the TK10 has an internal thread on the body tube, and the T1's thread faces out.

Tailcaps - kind of..... 
the T1's tailcap will work on the TK10.
_BUT_ not the other way round - although the TK10 tailcap will physically screw on the T1, it will not work - since the TK10 tailcap is longer in the threads, so the switch will not actually make contact with the T1 body tube end. I'm sure someone can jury-rig the tailcap/switch to work - but it will not as-is.

The electronics/LED combination - I suspect are the same - on the visible part, both pcb's are marked "B02A".









TONY M said:


> Sorry ignore the first sentence of my above post.


 
BTW - you can easily go Edit your own post to delete that.


----------

